#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Η/Υ >  > > >  >  >  Αγορά φορητού υπολογιστή (laptop)

## Jovanna

Γεια σας σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα macbook pro 13.3 inches .Επειδή είμαι φοιτήτρια και δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις , θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν το λογισμικό του μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τα διάφορα προγράμματα που μπορεί να χρειασθεί ένας μηχανικός.Ευχαριστώ  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Εξαιρετικά μηχανήματα τα Mac αλλά θεωρώ ότι ξεκινάς λάθος στην αναζηττησή σου.
Πρώτα θα δεις τι λογισμικό απαιτείται για τις εργασίες με τις οποίες θα καταπιαστείς και μετά θα δεις το υλικό (υπολογιστή) που μπορεί να φέρει αυτό το λογισμικό.

Άρα τα ερωτήματα που πρέπει να απαντηθούν είναι, κατά σειρά προτεραιότητας:
1) ποιες οι εργασίες μου (μετρήσεις πεδίου, οδοποιία, υδραυλικά, GIS, άλλο);
2) τι λογισμικό κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά, σε ποιες τιμές (κόστος αγοράς και συντήρησης);
3) τι υπολογιστής μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει το σχετικό λογισμικό, σε ποια τιμή;

Να θυμάσαι ότι:
α) η μεγαλύτερη επένδυση που κάνεις είναι ο χρόνος που θα ξοδέψεις στην εκμάθηση του λογισμικού και
β) χωρίς τις θεωρητικές γνώσεις το λογισμικό είναι εργαλείο που δεν ξέρεις πώς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ορθά.

----------

Jovanna

----------


## subarakis

σε 13.3'' οθόνη τι πρόγραμμα να τρέξεις? Αντε να ξεφορτώσεις το total station. Τα MAcbook  τρεχουν και win 7  αν θες ,οπότε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα να τρεξεις τα πάντα.Αλλά: οδοποιία σε τόσο μικρή οθόνη, Acad ,Map info (για κανενα  gis που θα θες) δεν θα το σκεφτομουν καν να φορτωσω. Θα σε πιασει πονοκεφαλος αν καταφέρεις να δουλέψεις μισή ώρα.Καλό μηχάνημα για την σχολή και για εργασίες αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Για σοβαρή δουλειά θες σοβαρό μηχάνημα (desktop)με δυνατό επεξεργαστή και μεγάλη οθόνη.

----------

Jovanna

----------


## Jovanna

Είμαι τριτοετής φοιτήτρια όποτε στην παρούσα φάση θα ήθελα κάτι που να ανταποκρινεται στις ανάγκες της σχολής και όχι κάποιο μηχάνημα για επαγγελματικη χρηση ( είναι νωρίς προς το παρόν ). Απλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερη η αγορά για λαπτοπ παντα ενος μηχανηματος με λογισμικου windows η mac ( γιατί αν είναι να φορτώσω windows στα mac ποιος ο λογος αγορας του)..  Τα λεω ολα αυτα ως απειρη στο ολο θεμα .. -Εχετε κατι να μου προτείνεται μήπως? Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την ανταποκριση  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί θέλεις φορητό;
Ξεκινά απ' αυτό.
Για να το κουβαλάς στη σχολή; Για να το κουβαλάς στο πατρικό σου σπίτι αν η σχολή δεν είναι στην ίδια πόλη; Θα μεταφέρεις δουλειά στο εξοχικό στη Χαλκιδική;

Από την εμπειρία μου 25 ετών με υπολογιστές γραφείου και φορητούς.
Για δουλειά πάρε Η/Υ γραφείου με μεγάλη οθόνη, τουλάχιστον 24", καλό-εργονομικό πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι. Τα τρία αυτά στοιχεία έχουν να κάνουν με την *υγεία* σου και κρατούν στον χρόνο. Οπότε δώσε τα λεφτά σου σ' αυτά.
Επεξεργαστής, μνήμη, σκληρός δίσκος, motherboard κ.λπ. απαξιώνονται γρήγορα αλλά σε γραφείου μπορείς να τα ανανεώνεις πιο εύκολα.
Για διασκέδαση, πάρε tablet.
Τος φορητούς λίγοι πραγματικά τους χρειάζονται και είναι λύσεις ανάγκης.

Βέβαια, γνωρίζω συναδέλφους που χρησιμοποιούν μόνο φορητούς για δουλειά γραφείου. Ο καθένας όπως βολεύεται τελικά.

Αν πάντως καταλήξεις σε φορητό για δουλειά, θα θεωρούσα τις 15.6" έναν καλό συμβιβασμό μεγέθους βάρους.
Να έχει οπωσδήποτε αριθμητικό πληκτρολόγιο. Μακριά από TurboX (άποψή μου). Τα mac φοβερά αλλά ακριβά. Σε χέρια φοιτητών "πάνε χαμένα". :Γέλιο:  Αν τα 'χεις δώσε τα. Για να πάρεις mac δεν ρωτάς αν θα τρέχει το τάδε πρόγραμμα ή το δείνα. Το παίρνεις γιατί είναι mac... αντικείμενο πόθου. Αγοράζεις από συναίσθημα. Ορθολογικά αν το δεις θα πάρεις άλλο.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Jovanna

Καλως νομιζω πως με καλυψατε!! Ευχαριστω  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

χαχα νομίζω ο Χάρης τα είπε όλα!

Λοιπόν προτείνω και κάτι άλλο, εάν θέλεις φορητότητα , παίρνεις έναν καλό λάπτοπ (δλδ οι πυρήνες ,οι ταχύτητες τους,ο δίσκος,οι μνήμες κλπ) και για να είσαι και άνετη στο σπίτι , παίρνεις μια καλή οθόνη που θα την συνδέεις στο σπίτι με το λάπτοπ , ενα πληκτρολόγιο και ένα ποντίκι..
Επομένως έχεις έναν λάπτοπ που στο σπίτι είναι desktop και έχεις ταυτόχρονα και την φορητότητα να τον πάς όπου θέλεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτή είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση αλλά η φράση κλειδί είναι "_εάν θέλεις φορητότητα_".
Τα μείον είναι το κόστος και το γεγονός της πιο γρήγορης απαξίωσης μη δυνατότητας αναβάθμισης.
Επειδή δε, δυο φορές μου έτυχε σε φορητό να παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα και να θέλει service, η εμπειρία μου λέει ότι σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το πετάς και παίρνεις άλλο αν έχει περάσει διετία. Είναι ασύμφορη η επιδιόρθωση.

----------

